# Uncooked Meat



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Uncooked meat is best for animals because you don't take out a lot of the nutrients right? Like if you were to feed your p's shrimp to make sure its raw. What do you think the result of our diet and evolution would be if we as human's never cooked our meat and ate it raw like the animals do? Do you think we would be stronger, taller, faster, more keen instincts? Please share your thoughts.


----------



## RedShoal (May 3, 2003)

From my understanding, cooked meat are easier to digest and therefore you absorb more even though the heat kills some. If we never cook our meat, we might never develop our brain size and intellectual ability.

Fire good.


----------



## neverlistentome (May 11, 2003)

I don't really know what I'm talking about, but I do watch a fair amount of discovery channel - good enough .

An increase of protein in the diet of primates allowed them to support a larger brain size. This lead to the evolution of the modern brain. One would assume that by eating even more protein, we would further increase our brain mass. However, would not cooking meat have provided the extra protein to support an ever larger brain? I doubt it - but I really don't know.

But, I do know that cooking meat is a form of curing it. It removes bacteria and parasites. Imagine the living conditions in Joe Caveman's hut. Without cooking their meat, they'd have probably all died out from Mad-Woolymamoth disease. (mad cow - get it?)

To cure meat for my P's, I first freeze and thaw it before putting it into the tank.

Anyhow, isn't this off topic? I hope I don't get scolded by an admin for posting here.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I wouldn't be able to eat noncooked meat, so I would have to become vegetarian. I think on certain species you don't have to cook them, but your body would have to get use to it because anytime my food has been undercooked I get mad sick.


----------

